# [SOLVED] Installing Telnet Client



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

I attempted to enable the telnet client on my new windows 7 home premium laptop in the "turn windows features on or off" menu. It gave me an error saying that there was an error and some features could no be installed successfully. 
I tried sfc /scannow which told me everything was fine and i also tried installing telnet via command prompt which seemed to do nothing. 

I have tried a 3rd party client like putty but am not satisfied with it and would like to use the native telnet application. 

Is there anything else i can do to try to enable it or possible install it from a windows 7 disc?

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

The error - was there a specific error code?


----------



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

No it just said "There was an error - some features could not be installed successfully"


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*



jcgriff2 said:


> Activate the hidden admin account and logon on to it -
> 
> START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on *cmd.exe* above under programs - select run as admin. Then type
> 
> ...


See if the installation works with this account. Then once it is installed



jcgriff2 said:


> Logoff the hidden admin account & logon to your admin account. Turn the hidden admin account off -
> 
> ```
> [font=lucida console]
> ...


----------



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Tried what you suggested and still got the same error. "An error has occured. Not all of the features were successfully changed"


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Hi, well it's up to you though Telnet is not really very secure, why not remote desktop? I am not even sure it is supported by home premium it is by enterprise and ultimate was supported in XP so can not imagine why not. One thing 7 does have changes to it's services and their are some services that this requires that are manual in 7 as opposed to Vista where they were automatic. Putty would be my choice. Now if you wish try this, before enabling the telnet feature. Go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
net start "secondary logon" press enter
```
Confirmation that the service has started then enable the telnet client.


----------



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

I'm not sure what the command line stuff was supposed to do but i'm not sure what you mean to type in because if i type it exactly like in the code box cmd doesn't recognize it.

I also i tried

```
start /w pkgmgr /iu:"TelnetClient"
```
but i received this error "Operation failed with 0x80073701 The referenced assembly could not be found"


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

In that case, go to *services.msc* and find "Secondary Logon" then start the service before trying to enable Telnet.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Hi, like I said not sure if 7 premium supports it, go to start, search, type services.msc look for the service "Secondary logon" start type should be set to manual. The command I gave you is accurate to start the service, Telnet requires it.
BTW the press enter is not part of the command :smile:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Hi Reventon, you beat me to the punch


----------



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

I did find it in services.msc and started it but i still got the error when i tried to enable Telnet Client


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Just for clarification, telnet is supported in Windows 7 Home Premium.

here is the MS page: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Telnet-frequently-asked-questions


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Hi, thanks Mark I had seen that page just others say won't work in other then Enterprise or Ultimate. I lean toward a permissions problem have you UAC enabled, if so disable it (control panel user accounts "turn user account control on or off") if it is disabled, enable it. The commands you list are OK (as was mine). BTW when you enable Telnet Client or Server in Features it takes quite a few minutes for anything to start happening.


----------



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Ok ill try turning off my uac but yea i noticed it was a few minutes sitting there and then the error message popped up so.


----------



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

So i turned off uac and tried it and it still didn't work


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Hi, I wish someone with 7 home premium could try to install Telnet , then we would know if it IS supported, certainly the Telnet Server is NOT, then you only need Client. Could you look in event viewer for any errors relating to this after your attempts.

From Vista early days in my notes I have a reference to the error "not all features could be installed" 

This was the fix:- Go to start, all programs, accessories, and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" (all cmd's in 7 and Vista should be run this way ) at the prompt type:- (copy paste) 


```
cd /d %windir%\system32\wbem
```
Press enter

Then Type:-

```
for %i in (*.dll) do RegSvr32 -s %i
```
Press enter

Takes awhile(you will see a list of registered files..dll's) then type exit press enter. Reboot and try again to add the telnet client.


----------



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

i tried what you suggested with no avail but i did try to install telnet on a windows 7 starter netbook we have and telnet installed fine.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Hi, I know you tried this however sometimes it pays to do it again. Open a command prompt as administrator and run sfc /scannow again.


----------



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

I ran sfc again and did not receive any errors


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Hi, I wonder how windows updates work for you, are they coming in no problem? Have you tried turning on any other features just to see if they install? What Anti Virus have you and what Firewall. Have you checked your firewall settings?

There seems to be a few with your problem NO answers seem to have yet been found.The general view is that a repair install would be the best option (need the 7 dvd).
If you decide here is a tutorial on how, read carefully. Good Luck

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/3413-repair-install.html


----------



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

My windows updates come in fine (although once they seemed to have an error installing but then they installed on the next reboot) I have avast free installed for anti virus and i use the built in windows firewall. I will try installing something else and should i try turning off the firewall?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Hi, yes turn it off to see.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

What are the specific error messages/ crash info related to Telnet and now Windows Updates?

Check Reliability Monitor - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

Check Problem Reports - 
START | type *view all* | select "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional info

Event Viewer -
START | *eventvwr.msc* | "Custom Views" | Admin Log

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Thanks for all the help but i started to read the repair install and noticed it said to try a system restore. I did that and back to the earliest date which was before a critical windows update and some other ones but it let me install telnet. I think that because i had a windows update problem it took off those problems and let me go on with it. 

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Hi, really pleased to see a positive outcome from this, I usually learn little from posts this one was different, take care.


----------



## ab0mbs (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Installing Telnet Client*

Yea i'm pleased too. Thanks again


----------

